# virtual machine win 98



## tyzalee (Nov 5, 2010)

hello i am putting it here as im assuming people who look into this section would know most about virtual machines the most as they had to use them for studies as i am aware at some point in the class,

my problem is that im trying to run a game that requires windows 98 to install and play and this is practicly my first time

i am using the windows 98 microsoft virtual pc 2007 and i am wondering as how else could i improve the speed of the game inside the vm

i am lagging teribly bad and i have given it 1 gb ram and edited the hard drive 
but i dont know what else i can do to improve the performance of the vm game?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

About all you can do is increase the Video RAM from 8 to 16 MB, though that might not help much

Shut down the VM. Open the VM settings file (.vmc) in a text editor and search for *vram size*. Change the 8 to a 16
Before
*<vram_size type="integer">8</vram_size>*
After
*<vram_size type="integer">16</vram_size>*

You may want to reduce the RAM, or edit the *MaxFileCache* and *MaxPhysPage* settings in the *C:\Windows\system.ini* file. Win98 doesn't like a lot of RAM. See these KB articles:
"Out of Memory" Error Messages with Large Amounts of RAM Installed
Error Message: Insufficient Memory to Initialize Windows

Might try VirtualBox or VMWare, they may give better performance. Never used them myself, so can't really say


----------



## tyzalee (Nov 5, 2010)

hmm, my ram was orginaly low in ram and it was laggng like hell, and it only happens when the game is fully loaded it didnt not lag during installation or anything else i wonder if anyone else can help me with this xD, if you could help me ask some vm experts around hehe would be great, ive tried googling but most cant help, i am also willing to use dos box aswel for any experts at that.


----------

